# Grammaticaal geslacht in Vlaanderen



## Lopes

Maar wordt er in Vlaanderen dan daadwerkelijk onderscheid gemaakt tussen mannelijke en vrouwelijke woorden? Ik zou van 99% van de woorden niet weten of ze vrouwelijk of mannelijk zijn.. Of bedoel je onderscheid tussen mannelijk en vrouwelijk aan de ene kant en onzijdig aan de andere kant?


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Ik durf mij niet uitspreken over de verschillende taalgebieden in Vlaanderen (ruwweg Vlaams of West-Vlaams, Brabants en Limburgs), maar in mijn Brabants dialectgebied wordt er inderdaad rekening gehouden met het grammaticaal geslacht (mannelijk / vrouwelijk / onzijdig).
De hoofdreden lijkt mij het gebruik van de onbepaalde lidwoord*en*(!):
- vrouwelijk: een - een vrouw, een tas > zij 
- mannelijk: ne(n) - ne man (of vengt), nen auto (otto) > hij
- onzijdig: een - een huis > het
In geval van twijfel, zullen vele sprekers van Standaardnederlands teruggrijpen naar het lokale dialect om te bepalen of een woord in de standaardtaal vrouwelijk dan wel mannelijk is.
Tegenwoordig leert men studenten hier blijkbaar aan dat elk de-woord waarvan het biologisch geslacht niet duidelijk (of eigenlijk 'niet relevant') is, vervangen kan worden door 'hij'. Enerzijds lijkt dat mij een zeer praktische oplossing, anderzijds druist dat in tegen mijn taalgevoel.

Ik herinner mij in dit verband het standaardzinnetje dat (al zo'n) 20 jaar geleden gebruikt werd om het verschil tussen Nederlands in Nederland en in Vlaanderen aan te geven: De koe, *hij* geeft melk (in een Aula-pocketje uit de jaren 80 over Nederlandse taalkunde). Ik weet niet in hoeverre dit écht gezegd wordt in Nederland, maar mij lijkt het dolkomisch .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## HKK

Ik sluit mij volledig aan bij Frank, maar nog één aanvulling: als een onzijdig woord niet met een klinker of h begint, verandert "een" in "e".

het paard -> e paard


----------



## Lopes

Hmm.. apart  Zoals ik al zei, van het grootste deel van de woorden zou ik (en ik denk vele Nederlanders met mij) het geslacht niet weten. En vaak gebruiken we dan inderdaad hij of zijn. Maar 'de koe, hij geeft melk' zou ik nooit zeggen, en 'de koe, zij geeft melk' ook niet. Gewoon, 'de koe, die geeft melk'.


----------



## Joannes

HKK said:


> Ik sluit mij volledig aan bij Frank, maar nog één aanvulling: als een onzijdig woord niet met een klinker of h begint, verandert "een" in "e".
> 
> het paard -> e paard


 
Ik denk niet dat je dat algemeen kan stellen, HKK, zelfs niet alleen voor het Brabants. Ik denk dat je het ook mét nasaal hoort (in jouw voorbeeld een /m/: *em paard*).



Lopes said:


> Hmm.. apart  Zoals ik al zei, van het grootste deel van de woorden zou ik (en ik denk vele Nederlanders met mij) het geslacht niet weten. En vaak gebruiken we dan inderdaad hij of zijn. Maar 'de koe, hij geeft melk' zou ik nooit zeggen, en 'de koe, zij geeft melk' ook niet. Gewoon, 'de koe, die geeft melk'.


 
Een beetje context om je toch uit je tent te lokken. Schrap wat niet past tussen de {}-haakjes*:

Op een dag fietste Lopes langs de boerderij van Boer Teun, toen die plotseling paniekerig kwam aanlopen. "Lopes, goede vriend, ik heb mijn vingers bezeerd bij het bowlen gisteren en kan daardoor mijn koe niet melken. Zou jij me willen helpen?" Lopes, die in de buurt bekend stond als een uitzonderlijk behulpzaam iemand, twijfelde geen moment. {Hij/Zij/Het} stapte van de fiets en sprak vastberaden "Waar staat {hij/zij/het}?" De koe stond ver in de wei. Boer Teun liep erheen en had {hem/haar/het} al snel te pakken. {Hij/Zij/Het} bracht {hem/haar/het} tot bij Lopes. "Dit is Bella", zei boer Teun. "Aangenaam", zei Lopes, "laat {hem/haar/het} hier maar stilstaan, dan kan ik {hem/haar/het} het beste melken." De koe stond goed. Het melken kon beginnen.


Nog eentje:

Lopes' buurvrouw ging verhuizen en uiteraard kwam de behulpzame Lopes {hem/haar/het} daarbij helpen. "Neem jij die stoel even weg?" zei de buurvrouw, "Ja, zet {hem/haar/het} daar maar neer. Dan kan ik door met de tafel." - "Is {hij/zij/het} niet te zwaar? Moet ik helpen?", vroeg Lopes, behulpzaam als steeds. "Nee, dat gaat wel. Kan jij die lamp even uit de weg halen? Zet {hem/haar/het} ook maar even daar." Wat was Lopes blij dat {hij/zij/het} kon helpen!



* Ik heb de atonische varianten er niet bij gezet, maar uiteraard als je zou zeggen *ie*, komt dat overeen met *hij*; *'m* met *hem*; *ze* met *zij*; *'r*/*d'r*/*ze* met *haar*; enz...


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> Een beetje context om je toch uit je tent te lokken. Schrap wat niet past tussen de {}-haakjes*:
> 
> Op een dag fietste Lopes langs de boerderij van Boer Teun, toen die plotseling paniekerig kwam aanlopen. "Lopes, goede vriend, ik heb mijn vingers bezeerd bij het bowlen gisteren en kan daardoor mijn koe niet melken. Zou jij me willen helpen?" Lopes, die in de buurt bekend stond als een uitzonderlijk behulpzaam iemand, twijfelde geen moment. {Hij/Zij/Het} stapte van de fiets en sprak vastberaden "Waar staat {hij/zij/het}?" De koe stond ver in de wei. Boer Teun liep erheen en had {hem/haar/het} al snel te pakken. Hij bracht {hem/haar/het} naar tot bij Lopes. "Dit is Bella", zei boer Teun. "Aangenaam", zei Lopes, "laat {hem/haar/het} hier maar stilstaan, dan kan ik {hem/haar/het} het beste melken." De koe stond goed. Het melken kon beginnen.
> 
> 
> Nog eentje:
> 
> Lopes' buurvrouw ging verhuizen en uiteraard kwam de behulpzame Lopes {hem/haar/het} daarbij helpen. "Neem jij die stoel even mee weg?" zei de buurvrouw, "Ja, zet {hem/haar/het} daar maar neer. Dan kan ik door met de tafel." - "Is {hij/zij/het} (of die)niet te zwaar? Moet ik helpen?", vroeg Lopes, behulpzaam als altijdsteeds. "Nee, hetdat gaat wel. Kan jij die lamp even uit de weg halen? Zet {hem/haar/het} ook maar even daar neer." Wat was Lopes blij dat {hij/zij/het} kon helpen!
> 
> 
> 
> * Ik heb de atonische varianten er niet bij gezet, maar uiteraard als je zou zeggen *ie*, komt dat overeen met *hij*; *'m* met *hem*; *ze* met *zij*; *'r*/*d'r*/*ze* met *haar*; enz...


 
Mooi verhaal hoor, zal ik nu even iets schrijven over Sjefke die friet gaat halen?  Maar hoe zou jij het dan doen?


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> Mooi verhaal hoor, zal ik nu even iets schrijven over Sjefke die friet gaat halen?  Maar hoe zou jij het dan doen?


 
_Jefke_ , hier bestaan stemhebbende beginmedeklinkers nog.  En hij zou _friet*en*_ gaan halen. Het verhaal wel juist vertellen, hé. 

On topic: Blijkt dat je dus wel degelijk *hij* als voornaamwoord voor *koe* zou gebruiken. En dat ondanks het feit dat het in de gegeven context zelfs niet om een 'generische' koe ging (voor alle koeien, in de betekenis van *rund*), maar één die gemelkt wordt en er dus een uier en daarmee wel degelijk een biologisch geslacht verondersteld is.  Wat me helemaal verbaast is dat zelfs het vernoemen van de meisjesnaam *Bella* niet leidt tot bezwaren bij een mannelijk voornaamwoord.  Ik ben benieuwd wat de andere Nederlandse forumleden zouden zeggen...

In ieder geval, met een *hij*-vorm voor *koe* is het ook helemaal niet verwonderlijk dat je mannelijke voornaamwoorden gebruikt voor woorden als *tafel* en *lamp*, waarbij het geslacht nog minder voor de hand ligt (of inderdaad, 'niet relevant is').

Ik zou zeggen:
*koe* > *ze* / *haar*
*buurvrouw* > *haar*, natuurlijk
*stoel* > *hem*
*tafel* > *ze*
*lamp* > *ze*

Daarbij dient wel vermeld dat (a) ik in niet gesproken Nederlands vaak bewust kijk naar de verbuiging van het lidwoord in het dialect om het geslacht te achterhalen als het me niet meteen duidelijk is; (b) ik me er al op betrapt heb eerder te kiezen voor een vrouwelijke vorm dan een mannelijke als het geslacht me niet meteen duidelijk is -- wat trouwens al beschreven is als een algemenere tendens onder Vlamingen; (c) dit geen vlot gesproken Nederlands is, en ik het 'testje' zelf heb opgesteld. 

Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat er toch Vlamingen zijn, ook uit het Brabantse dialectgebied, die *hij* (of eerder *hem*) zouden zeggen voor *tafel* of *lamp*. Er is dus wel degelijk ook geslachtsverlies in het zuiden. Maar voorlopig blijft een mannelijke vorm voor *koe* toch echt totaal ondenkbaar hier.


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> On topic: Blijkt dat je dus wel degelijk *hij* als voornaamwoord voor *koe* zou gebruiken. En dat ondanks het feit dat het in de gegeven context zelfs niet om een 'generische' koe ging (voor alle koeien, in de betekenis van *rund*), maar één die gemelkt wordt en er dus een uier en daarmee wel degelijk een biologisch geslacht verondersteld is.  Wat me helemaal verbaast is dat zelfs het vernoemen van de meisjesnaam *Bella* niet leidt tot bezwaren bij een mannelijk voornaamwoord.  Ik ben benieuwd wat de andere Nederlandse forumleden zouden zeggen...



Ik moet zeggen dat ik niet zeker weet of ik dat ook spontaan zou zeggen, maar ik denk dus van wel. Ik denk ook niet dat ik echt representatief ben. Boeren zelf zeggen iniedergeval wel zij of haar tegen een koe (of ander vrouwelijk dier), of oudere/niet stedelijke/uit een ander milieu afkomstige Nederlanders dat ook zouden doen kan ik niet zeggen. Bij woorden als lamp of stoel gebruikt het grootste deel van de Nederlanders volgens mij zeker hem of zijn (toch?).


----------

